# New 26" Dj Build



## khenry44 (May 2, 2004)

Posted this on ridemonkey, but thought some over here would like to see as well. Preliminary build below. Ran out of time to weld on the disk tab this past week, but hopefully will get some time this week to to weld up the disk tab.

HT: 71deg / FBM supplied integrated 4.75"
ST: 70deg / 11.5" center to top
TT: 22.5 (effective)
CS: 15.625
BB: 0 drop

enjoy:


















































































Many thanks to Ted Wojcik for allowing me to apprentice once a week at the shop. It is an honor to have someone like Ted with his vast framebuilding skills/knowledge as a mentor. Big thanks to FBM's Steve Crandall and John Lee of Last Call Dist. for hooking me up with the integrated headtube. And last, thanks to Patrick and Mike at Progressive Manufacturing for cutting my dropouts. Its been a great source of inspiration to push my skills to the next level when time/work allow. Looking forward to many more.

Stay Stoked.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

nice! that looks soo clean, great job!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Looks great.

Why the cable guides though? There are no bosses or disc tabs.


----------



## khenry44 (May 2, 2004)

ran out of time at the shop last friday to weld the disk tab-will weld this hopefully this week, then it will be done. This is a preliminary build check though-hope that clarifies things. should have stated this in the original post. will go back and edit...


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

that looks sick man! how much travel do you have?


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Umm, that has to be theee sickest hardtail frame I have ever seen ever. Like damn dude, that's amazing.


----------



## khenry44 (May 2, 2004)

ontario_bike said:


> how much travel do you have?


 I have about 65-95mm of travel adjustment. It is presently set to around 70mm.


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

Nice! I like it. You also might consider adding some type of gusset @ the head tube/ down tube junction. It might be susceptible to folding the down tube or cracking, especially if you have to send it or nose into a jump or something.

Nevertheless, nice job.


----------



## Aktion (Mar 19, 2007)

Great job K !

Those welds look fantastic


----------



## khenry44 (May 2, 2004)

Aktion said:


> Those welds look fantastic


Thanks! Each pass, i'm trying to make better than the last. (also helps not to drink too much coffee..) Ted's insight has been priceless. Can't thank you guys enough.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Very nice. I'd call it a hot rod.


----------



## khenry44 (May 2, 2004)

kind of like this


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

That thing looks dialed.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Saw it on RM, looks sick.


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

Incredible, super clean design and welds. Something to be proud of! I love it.


----------



## macace8 (Jul 18, 2006)

very nice, do you have a weight on the frame and the whole bike?


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice!! That frame is sexy!


----------



## Matt850T (Apr 27, 2007)

wow that is clean... not as in the amount of dirt, as in cleannnnn...... whats the frame? 4130?


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

very nice frame;really liking the spec too with the lightweight svelte xc components.


----------



## BH1 (Oct 1, 2006)

Insane man! 

Craftsmanship looks top notch for sure. how many protos are you building (or have you built) before its what you want, or is this the final? The geo. and build is awesome! Does your shoe rub the front wheel? Don't think it would w/ that TT length but the pics may be deceiving. Sweet custom!


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome bike! keep up the sweet work!


----------



## tabletoprider (Apr 2, 2007)

its....beautiful and lookin sweet with the g.i pedals


----------



## Minden (Mar 15, 2008)

damn thats a sweet frame! dude you should start your own frame company so i can get one of those... haha sick bike man make sure to post some pics of you riding it =]


----------



## khenry44 (May 2, 2004)

thanks to all for the kind words. I will have it weighed shortly just as a frame and as a complete. I'm curious.. 

This is my first frame i have ever made and want to make plenty more. I'm stoked on the welds and where i am at skill wise (i come to this with prior machining, welding and fabrication skills, and have made a lot of other things-don't want to confuse anyone that it is a cake walk though. Its not!). With time i can push my skills and progress both my riding and fabrication skills. Its unlike anything i can describe; building and riding something you've made with your own hands. I had three sets of dropouts cut and i'll be making at least one more version, as i want to tweak some measurements/angles a bit. The next one might be with production quality tubing-we'll see what time/money will allow. Currently its just seemless 4130 aircraft tubing, .035 wall thickness. Forward foot just nicks the front tire, but with some slight adjustments that will go away.


----------



## LucasP (Feb 27, 2008)

Im not sure how I missed that on rm, but wow. The welds are so clean. The component spec I really like also, but the frame is pretty. I hope ride pics are comming soon!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

whoa, awesome. Almost missed this goodness... Slick.


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

droooool


----------



## pawe1 (Dec 31, 2007)

sick, cant wait to see it done


----------

